# It's Great To Be The King!



## flubmosis (Aug 12, 2013)

Highly recommend this game, it is both fun and quick to play. The expansion adds a new monster (a giant panda) and gives each monster unique powers. Though these are difficult to actually earn, they do add even more theme to the game. More dice, more cards, more theme - one of the best expansions about and a real must if you already own the game. It will re-ignite the need to smash up Tokyo!!


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 16, 2013)

As for the expansion, I'm all about starting the game with one evolution in your hand just to give that little kick start of flavor.


----------



## SchlieffenPlan (Aug 18, 2013)

That sounds great.


----------

